# Spring 2008 Photo Trip! - March 29th & 30th



## rip18 (Jan 1, 2008)

Okay, I've got the dates locked in for our spring photo trip to Gary Carter's backyard in McLeansville, NC.  We will have his place to ourselves on March 29 & 30th, 2008.  We'll shoot from 8:30 to roughly 5:00 on the 29th and from 8:30 to 12:00 on the 30th.  He'll have lunch for us on the 29th.

During lunch we can also show images (hardcopy or bring them on a CD/memory stick) and watch a couple of videos.

The cost is $195 per person.  I promised him at least 6 shooters.  If we don't get them, I'll dig up however many more we need.  You will NOT need to go to www.garycarterphotos.com and register with him.  He and I will coordinate who all is coming, etc.  There is also a map & lodging info on his web site.

We will also have some door prizes just before we break up on the 30th.

I've been to several workshops, and I've learned more per dollar/hour spent with Gary than I have anywhere else - AND I got a bunch of bird pictures.

The birds that are there should be in their most beautiful spring plumage.  Depending on the winter, we may or may not have spring flowers by then.  I think that whoever comes, we will have a BIG time.  Basically, 6 or so of us will sit in a big shed & look out at the feeders.  Action is pretty constant with birds/chipmunks/squirrels/rabbits coming & going.

You can check it out by clicking on "Workshops" at http://www.garycarterphotos.com/

You can also read a review here:
http://www.photomigrations.com/articles/0503200.htm

And you can go to www.photobiologist.com and once you get into a gallery, type "Gary" in the search block and you can see 25 of the pics that I have taken there.  (Y'all will recognize several of them...).

Just to be completely clear:  I've been to Gary's 4 times now to shoot, and he came down to southeast Georgia & shot with me for a couple of days.  When I called him and asked about our crew here renting his place out for a weekend, he said sure.  Then he asked me if I would co-lead some trips back down to Georgia with him, so I do have a business relationship with him now.  I will not be making any money off of our Woody's/GON photo forum trip; I will be paying the same thing everybody else does.

We are "only" 12 weeks out now, and I am already excited.  Hope some of y'all can make it!

P.S.  Gary has cards from both Canon & Nikon identifying him as one of "their" pro photographers.  He knows both systems really well and is good at explaining things - including flash.  I'm sure we will all be willing to help, but it also an excellent chance to pick his brain.


----------



## jason308 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for putting it together Rip....Hopefully the checkbook will say yes!!!!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 2, 2008)

it just don't seem to work out for me rip !!! i hope to be on a "bird" shoot  of my own on the the 29th. it is the gulf coast air show at tyndall afb and i already have a paw in law, bride , boy , a niece and nephew chompin' at the bit  

it may work out neat though if yall shoot feathered birds and i shoot metal ones !!!


----------



## Smokey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmmm.........A chance for me to teach another picture taking guru the correct picture taking termonology.


----------



## leo (Jan 2, 2008)

*Well not sure on those dates Rip*

we will be doing a lot of traveling during the middle of March, but I do want to try and make it 

Sending a PM


----------



## Hoss (Jan 2, 2008)

I had every intention of making this shoot, but I'm now seeing a few clouds on the horizon.  I'll have to see if I can get it worked out.  Thanks for setting this up Rip.  I sure hope we can get enough folks to make it work.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm going to bring this one back up from way down on page 3; I'll make it a sticky (or another thread the sticky) as we get a little closer.  So far we definitely have 1 slot out of the 6 minimum filled.  I just want to make sure we are going to have enough interest. 

If it doesn't look like we are going to have 6 folks from here, I will broaden the invitation to include some other good folks as well...

I know a lot of us won't know until it gets closer, but we're only 11 weeks away now, and I get nervous when I tell the guy, "Yeah, we'll take the whole thing, don't advertise that weekend..."


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 6, 2008)

10- 4 rip, again i am sorry i can't make it. i will be thinkin' bout yall up there and looking forward to hearing the lessons learned and seeing the images captured.  hopefully i will have some from tyndall to share when i get back !!!


----------



## jason308 (Jan 6, 2008)

Rip, you can count me in!!!!  I sent you a pm too...


----------



## rip18 (Jan 6, 2008)

10-4.  We've got two confirmed now.


----------



## Razorback (Jan 18, 2008)

Rip, 

Are these dates set in stone?

I'm free then but not commited to going just yet.  

If I can get some Canon & Nikon hardware for loaning I'm in.  My "wish list" from my Nikon tech rep & Canon CPS rep will include a body or two, LONG lenses, teleconverters, macro lenses, extension tubes and some speedlite varations.  If there is something else let me know.  Sometimes other events keep me from getting much or anything at all but I like to ask for everything & be happy with what I get.   

Talk to ya soon,

Razor


----------



## rip18 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes, unfortunately those dates are set in stone.  I had hoped to set them far enough out that more folks could make it...  Oh well... Maybe next time!

We'd love to see some new stuff!!  Hope you can make it!


----------



## jason308 (Jan 18, 2008)

Razorback said:


> Rip,
> 
> Are these dates set in stone?
> 
> ...



Love to have you along Razor!!!!!

As for your idea, I'll put in my order now....

A D3 body, 600mm AF-S VR, one of those new TCIIE 2x converters, about 8 speedlites to sync up, and maybe a D300 body also.....    

All kidding aside, that would be awesome...Hopefully you can make it!!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 18, 2008)

Rip, I've been waiting a bit to respond. I am very interested in attending, please put me in for a "Possible".
I'll have to wait a little to check the horizon.
Razor, 300 2.8L IS and a 500 would make you my new Hero.
I'd love to give these a try before purchasing.
We will stay in touch.


----------



## ronfritz (Jan 21, 2008)

What DRB said...minus the lens request


----------



## rip18 (Jan 21, 2008)

Sounding good, y'all.  I'm getting excited!


----------



## Razorback (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm trying to get the stuff.

DRB,  Canon anounced 2 new long lenses 200mm *f2* IS USM L and an 800mm f5.6 IS USM L.  As I told my rep I'm asking for everything & being happy with what I can get.

I'll keep y'all up to speed on the goodies.

Razor


----------



## jason308 (Jan 25, 2008)

Razorback said:


> I'm trying to get the stuff.
> 
> DRB,  Canon anounced 2 new long lenses 200mm *f2* IS USM L and an 800mm f5.6 IS USM L.  As I told my rep I'm asking for everything & being happy with what I can get.
> 
> ...



SOOOO....Are you coming or not??????


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 25, 2008)

800mm That's the ticket!$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Razorback (Jan 25, 2008)

Jason,
Money is being spent on stuff left & right I just gotta get this shoot in the budget books so I can be there.

Right now Canon has responded to request...but my reps response was to shoot it on up to his boss...so we will see.

DRB,
I believe the 800mm has 5 figure price tag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Razor


----------



## rip18 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hope y'all can make it!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 25, 2008)

yall just keep talkin' it up but don't forget those left behind .......  

or those that will be chasing f22's and f16's the same weekend !!!!


----------



## jason308 (Jan 25, 2008)

Razorback said:


> Jason,
> Money is being spent on stuff left & right I just gotta get this shoot in the budget books so I can be there.
> 
> Right now Canon has responded to request...but my reps response was to shoot it on up to his boss...so we will see.
> ...



I understand, brother....Just pickin with you, hope you can make it.....


----------



## ronfritz (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## jason308 (Jan 25, 2008)

ronfritz said:


> I'm in.



Glad to hear it Ron.....


----------



## rip18 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm glad to hear it too!  That's 3 confirmed.


----------



## rip18 (Feb 4, 2008)

8 weeks out!  I talked with Gary last night, & it is looking good!


----------



## Razorback (Feb 4, 2008)

rip,


Also I have been able to talk w/ Canon twice about getting some "stuff" for show & tell & USE but Nikon is proving hard to get with but I'm still trying for some cool Nikon goodies.

Also is Gary one of Canon's "Master of Light" lecture speakers? Just curious.

Razor


----------



## rip18 (Feb 4, 2008)

I know Gary is a Canon "pro photographer", but I don't know if he is on the of the "Master of Light" lecture speakers or not.  (I also know that he was VERY disappointed in his last 3 Canon bodies - kind of like DRB1313.  So disappointed, in fact, that he is now using BLACK lenses!!!! (Switched to Nikon! GASP!).)  He is also a card-carrying Nikon Pro too...


----------



## rip18 (Feb 11, 2008)

I spent Thursday PM through Sunday PM with Gary Carter down in South Carolina trying for waterfowl pix.  He is ready for us to come up to his place.  He is worried about what the flowers will be doing (in case anybody wants flower shots & he does pick a few & put on his perches to make more interesting backgrounds...).

Seeing some of the recent blind set-ups reminded me that everybody that comes up will go home with some great ideas for feeder/blind/picture set-ups too.


----------



## rip18 (Mar 4, 2008)

Only 3 more weeks!  

Right now we've got 4 confirmed shooters with a few more "possibles."

Things are looking good in North Carolina right now - daffodils blooming, crocus budding, hyacinth budding, birds coloring up.  Looks like Gary's place is about 5 or 6 weeks behind south Georgia and a week or so behind the Atlanta area - so you'll be travelling back into winter a bit.

I'm going to "STICKY" this thread for the next few weeks.


----------

